# kitchen unit designs/plans wanted



## shedifice (4 Apr 2011)

Hi all,

Can anyone direct me to some plan ideas for kitchen units. Either carcase and face frame or solid timber stand alone units.

I don't have a biscuit jointer but could buy/borrow one if it would make carcase manufacture easier. 

Looking to replace a kitchen soon and need some insiration. I have searched but googling 'kitchen carcase plans' does not give much of use. not decied to go fitted or freestanding yet so am looking down both avenues at the mo.

Regards

Leigh


----------



## Oryxdesign (4 Apr 2011)

Where are you based Leigh?


----------



## shedifice (4 Apr 2011)

Based in Oxfordshire at the moment, in the process of buying a new house.


----------



## Oryxdesign (4 Apr 2011)

You're a bit too far a way to pop down for a cup of tea and some advice.


----------



## Lons (4 Apr 2011)

Leigh

If it's inspiration you're after initially then there is a mountain of it freely available in the catalogues of all the mainstream kitchen guys right from B&Q / Wickes / Howdens etc through to the specialist manufacturers. Most are on line as well. A walk aroung some of the showroom displays with a notebook and camera (or mobile phone) doesn't hurt either.
From them you can pick out the bits which appeal to you and decide what you think you are capable of making yourself.

Bob


----------



## shedifice (5 Apr 2011)

Thanks for the replies.

Re inspiration its more of the structure I am after, I am sure SWMBO will have the aesthetic input. 

I have built guitars, a solid oak bed (with hand cut M&T  ) to name a few so I am confident in the capability end of things. I have a couple of books on general furniture and cabinet construction but am looking for some hints/ construction ideas pertinent to Kitchens.

My ideal I think will be to produce a european oak stand alone kitchen but I think that my finances will put pay to that. Also part of the planning for me is to cost out the project so that I can justify a few more tools in the shed 

perhaps I will go to a furniture shop on the weekend with my camera.

L.


----------

